# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  این کد ساخت استور پروسیجر چه ایرادی دارد؟

## reza69

سلام
sql server  از این قطعه کد ایراد میگیره.


CREATE PROCEDURE select_about_us
as
begin
select matn from t_about_us 
end
go


There is already an object named 'select_about_us' in the database.

----------


## pezhvakco

> There is already an object named 'select_about_us' in the database


کد دستور شما برای ساخت است



> CREATEPROCEDUREselect_about_us


و به احتمال بسیار زیاد پس از نوشتن کد ها یکبار دکمه اجرا (Run) را فشرده ای
و در ادامه که کد دستور رو ویرایش کردی دکمه اجرا را فشار میدی.

پس از یکبار فشردن دکمه اجرا ، این SP ساخته میشه
و برای بار های دیگه باید همون نوشته ابتدایی را ویرایش کنیدCREATEPROCEDUREselect_about_us
ویرایش به
*Alter*PROCEDUREselect_about_us

----------

